# Aransas Pass 3-1-17



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

Another great day on the water with 3 super nice folks from Iowa, the young lady had fished with me before but it had been 5 years ago. The weather man was calling for wind but they had great luck and it didnâ€™t blow until we were off the water. We have had several days of 20 + mph winds, but today it just was under 10 mph, but it couldnâ€™t make up itâ€™s mind which way it wanted to come from. They did a great job of catching, lots of small fish, and some really nice ones to take home. Thanks folks for a great day and look forward to doing it again.


----------

